# 0wned by T-Com: Die Farbe Magenta



## TSCoreNinja (2 April 2008)

Eigentlich schon fast wieder zum Lachen... 



> *Telekom mag kein Magenta auf Technikblog Engadget*
> Telekom bittet Engadget Mobile, auf Magenta in Zukunft zu verzichten
> 
> Die Deutsche Telekom geht wieder gegen die Farbe Magenta vor, zumindest wenn diese von anderen Firmen genutzt wird. Diesmal hat es das US-Technikblog Engadget Mobile erwischt. Um eine Verwechslung mit dem rosa Telekomriesen auszuschließen, schlägt die Deutsche Telekom Engadget vor, in Zukunft auf die Farbe Magenta im Logo zu verzichten.
> Es klingt fast wie ein Aprilscherz. ...


siehe http://www.golem.de/0804/58716.html u. andere Medien, oder die Originalmeldung unter http://www.engadget.com/2008/03/31/deutsche-telekom-t-mobile-demands-engadget-mobile-discontinue/

Ob T-Com wohl dieser Artikel sauer aufgestossen ist?
http://www.engadget.com/2007/11/09/know-your-rights-does-t-mobile-really-own-magenta/


> *Know Your Rights: Does T-Mobile really own magenta?*
> Posted Nov 9th 2007 4:53PM by Nilay Patel
> Filed under: Cellphones, Features
> 
> ...



Engadget will es jedenfalls wissen. Und so koennte es zu einem ziemlichen PR Desaster werden fuers Magenta-T...

http://www.engadget.com/2008/04/01/painting-the-town-magenta/


----------



## webwatcher (2 April 2008)

*AW: 0wned by T-Com: Die Farbe Magenta*

auch bei Heise 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Rosa-Riese-streitet-erneut-um-Magenta-Update--/meldung/105846


> Rosa Riese streitet erneut um Magenta


und im Spiegel
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,544615,00.html


> Telekom: Gib mir mein Magenta zurück


----------



## rolf76 (2 April 2008)

*AW: 0wned by T-Com: Die Farbe Magenta*

Vorsicht mit dieser Farbe zum Ersten und zum Zweiten.


----------



## rolf76 (2 April 2008)

*AW: 0wned by T-Com: Die Farbe Magenta*



			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Ob Weblogs der Aufforderung nachkommen wird, ist bislang ebenso wenig bekannt wie das Verhalten des Telekom-Konzerns im Falle einer Weigerung.



Nach den beiden Farbmarken-Urteilen des BGH von 2003 ist mit allem zu rechnen.


----------

